
Kodak aims to be one of 'greatest second acts' in America, add 300-plus jobs - amrrs
https://www.democratandchronicle.com/story/news/2020/07/28/kodak-us-loan-generic-drugs-ingredients-new-jobs-rochester-ny/5524786002/
======
non-entity
Is this a permanent shift? 20 years from now will people know Kodak as a
pharmaceutical manufacturer as opposed to a camera company?

